# Ретролистез



## A.R. (17 Янв 2008)

Здраствуйте! Хотелось узнать правильно ли я начала лечение. 

У меня нарушение статистики пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Ретролистез 5 позвонка. Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения максимально выраженные на уровне L5-S1. Начальный артроз крестцово-подвздошных сочленений. КТ признаки заднелевосторонней парамедиальной грыжи м/п диска (на фоне циркулярной протрузии диска) на уровне L5-S1 позвонков. Меня прокололи препаратами Цель Т и Дискус композитум. Направили закачивать спину.


----------



## Анатолий (17 Янв 2008)

Какие жалобы?
Какие размеры грыж?
Возраст и т.д.
Где проводили МРТ?


----------



## A.R. (17 Янв 2008)

Мне 36 лет. 2001 г. была травма в авто, двухсторонний перелом таза, потом реабилетация. В течении почти всего времени занималась спортом, как советовали врачи, но к сожелению в следствии травмы произошло укорочение одной ноги на 1см и только сейчас я положила под ногу подпяточник. Боли беспокоят в облости поясницы, когда встаю с постели утром, не могу делать наклоны. Была на приеме в центре Дикуля там  сделали томографию и рекомендовали уколы и закачивать мышцы спины.


----------



## Анатолий (17 Янв 2008)

Какие упражнения Вам рекомендовали? Можете описать?


----------



## Evgeni (18 Янв 2008)

A.R., информация достаточно подробная. Не хватает размера грыжи.


----------



## A.R. (18 Янв 2008)

Извините! Может я пишу что то не так, но это из протокола исследования. На уровне L5-S1 позвонков - на фоне указанных изменений и циркулярной протрузии м/п 2-3мм, определяется задне-левосторонняя парамедианная грыжа  м/п диска (на широком основании); размерами 6,2х21,1х9мм(передне-задний,поперечный, вертикальный). 
Упражнения были рекомендованы на тренажерах сл-щие: закачивать спину, ноги, живот, висеть на перекладине, вытяжение ног с помощью грузов. 14 различных тренажеров. Еще по состоянию здоровья мне нельзя электротоки, прогревание, массаж. Два года назад у меня был рак эндометри, потом была процедура фотосинтеза, фотодинамики.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2008)

Простите, а ретролистез-то где?


----------



## Турчак Андрей (10 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Re:  Ретролистез*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Простите, а ретролистез-то где?



Ретролистез 5 позвонка... Написано в 1 сообщении


----------

